# Gasoline pump scrap?



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone ever scrap one of these?

Is there anything in particular I should look for?
When searching "gas pump" in this category, it only brought up the gas sender units for cars.

I figure there has to be something noteworthy in them, since they have to withstand gas for years on end, have accurate accounting, and work in all weather conditions and temperatures -reliably.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 11, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Anyone ever scrap one of these?
> 
> Is there anything in particular I should look for?



Yes. 
Copper.



Topher_osAUrus said:


> When searching "gas pump" in this category, it only brought up the gas sender units for cars.
> 
> I figure there has to be something noteworthy in them, since they have to withstand gas for years on end, have accurate accounting, and work in all weather conditions and temperatures -reliably.



Sadly, PCB board is rather a basic low-value one with not much pm there. Base metals value there would be several times over of any precious metals present.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 11, 2017)

Thats too bad!
I appreciate the wisdom.

Looks like they will sit for awhile until I have nothing better to do.
Thank you sir. 8)


----------



## stella polaris (Sep 26, 2018)

Ok post is one year old but since one of my first jobs was to repare petrolpumps.

1. Hydraulic part
Pump of casted iron or aluminium is most common. Easy to sell as it is if working. Farmes, machineowners and others with need to have their own fuling capacity buy.

Nozzels. Aluminium or brass. If in good shape it can be sold 

Volume messuring device. Casted iron or aluminium. Expensive part. If working sell it!!! In Sweden one in good shape is worth a minimum of 100 usd. Its a mecanical volume measuring instrument. Treat it accordingly. No dirt, plug all holes with clean plastic plugs. Handle with care. 

Piping. copper or aluminium. Brassparts

Valves, Brass, bronze and sometimes aluminium

2. Electric part
Electronc depending of age. 

All connection boxes for cables, wires and electronics are of *EX class* since its a explosive gas enviroment! Value if u have a buyer much more than the scrapvalue.. 

Cables. mostly copper.

thats my 2 cents


----------



## RhAuForm1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Gas pump handles that I've melted we're aluminum, palladium, rhenium and some lanthanides that at the time I didn't know how to get out of the mix, thus tainting and derailing the whole op. There also should be a pipe inside the unit that brings the fuel from the buried tank below to the previously mentioned measuring instrumentation which is indeed valuable as well. That pipe is a 4Y, if I recall correctly. Gold palladium ruthenium rhenium plus actinides to make it a bummer HOT mess.not for novices


----------



## stella polaris (Jan 11, 2020)

RhAuForm1 said:


> Gas pump handles that I've melted we're aluminum, palladium, rhenium and some lanthanides that at the time I didn't know how to get out of the mix, thus tainting and derailing the whole op. There also should be a pipe inside the unit that brings the fuel from the buried tank below to the previously mentioned measuring instrumentation which is indeed valuable as well. That pipe is a 4Y, if I recall correctly. Gold palladium ruthenium rhenium plus actinides to make it a bummer HOT mess.not for novices



????? Palladium and Rhenium? Did you get the handle from a space station or a gas station? Sorry, but i think your are slightly off here so to say..

The feeding pipe from the tank is made of steel. Between the pump and the volume messuring is Copper or aluminium.Sometimes steel. Noting really fancy.

ps not to good to say u done what u not done. Some people might know a little about it.


----------

